# keeping marmosets in the uk



## dave2003trek (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi there everyone.I am hoping to get a marmoset a common one infact But what i need to no befor i start buildinga house and looking for a dealer is. Is it legle to keep them in the uk? do i need a licance? If so how would i go about doing that 

thank you for all your kind help


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im pretty sure you need no license, if you have the money and the correct paper work to keep them, someone will correct me if im wrong


----------



## dave2003trek (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the qiuck reply. And yeah as long as i get one from a good dealer. I should have peper work. And for having the cash lets say i have a long time to read up on them even more. As far as i have seen i am looking at around 1500 pounds 

and thanks again


----------



## dave2003trek (Apr 1, 2007)

i take it no one else replying means i am ok for the go ahead.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

about £1000-£1500 for a pair


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Do you want a pet marmoset or a pair for breeding? There not that hard to get hold of but you should really do alot of reading up on them first and try to go and meet some. All the ones I've ever had anything to do with stink and spend all day playing with there self (males normaly) Oh and most of the ones i know love to pee at or on you :lol2:


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Oi you what you doing on here :lol2: nothing new with the males doing that eh, must be that same in every species :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

daisyleo said:


> Oi you what you doing on here :lol2: nothing new with the males doing that eh, must be that same in every species :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hello you 
I didnt want to put what the females get upto would have to put that in the 18+ bit and as you know I wouldnt be going in that bit now would I :lol2:


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

you in the 18+ NEVER :Na_Na_Na_Na: hmm you have me concerned now with what the females do:grin1:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

daisyleo said:


> you in the 18+ NEVER :Na_Na_Na_Na: hmm you have me concerned now with what the females do:grin1:


Well as i know of one for sale atm if i get it you can find out for yourself when you get your butt down here


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

No license needed. Just make sure you do your research, as they are high maintance 
Also never buy one, always buy pairs, as there are very social animals and become lonely and depressed o there own.

Males usually go for £500 and females £600 ... Pairs are £1000. Have a good look around and don't jump on there 1st pair you see


----------



## dave2003trek (Apr 1, 2007)

wow 1500 pounds for a pair i was looking in the wrong places then. I was seeing 1000 to 1500 for one so thats good new.And for the i should do some reading up on them and should go and see a few well. I am reading what i find on the net but. If you guys no of any good info sites on them please send them my way.And i would love to go and see some and handle some i may ask some zoo places if they have any.they dont mind me seeing and asking there handlers a few questions 

thanks all

ps do they really do you no what come to think I guess why not after all they are money's and monkeys are very close to us 

and thanks again for all your kind help


----------



## dave2003trek (Apr 1, 2007)

oh and could some one please give me some top tips in what to look out for.just like 10 bullet points will help alot 

thanks: victory:

ps And also i guess its a very good idea to get 2 marmosets. But I am not show if i want the hassle of breeding just yet. As i would not no what to do. Is there anything i could do 2 males 2 females or would they fight.Or would the fighting only come if lets say i had 2 males then I put a female in there vise versa

THANKS


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

dave2003trek said:


> oh and could some one please give me some top tips in what to look out for.just like 10 bullet points will help alot
> 
> thanks: victory:


:hmm: Top tips to look out for? There teeth :lol2:


----------



## dave2003trek (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry i should of said that better i mean when byeing them what makes a good marmoset

thanks: victory:

but yeah there teeth look very very sharp


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Forum i am registerd on: monkeybird - Login

I don't go on there anymore though, they will give you all the help and suport you need and will answer any Q'd you have 

Google is good to find info on, but will have alook in my favourites, to see if i have anything


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anthony said:


> No license needed. Just make sure you do your research, as they are high maintance
> Also never buy one, always buy pairs, as there are very social animals and become lonely and depressed o there own.
> 
> Males usually go for £500 and females £600 ... Pairs are £1000. Have a good look around and don't jump on there 1st pair you see


 
really? i know 3 breeders and they take £1500 - £2000 each. where you shopping please? best in pairs or groups of 3. don't need license but do need correct papers and to register with exotics vet asap.
best of luck!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

jml220679 said:


> really? i know 3 breeders and they take £1500 - £2000 each. where you shopping please? best in pairs or groups of 3. don't need license but do need correct papers and to register with exotics vet asap.
> best of luck!


Females @ £600 each or £1000 pair:
monkeybird - Login

There are loads others, just check pet classifieds 8)


----------

